# Flatrock or rockwood



## kope23 (Nov 14, 2010)

I am from sterling hgts and my nephew and I are going to huron river on sunday to try for some steelhead. I have no idea where to fish. I know people say you can fish in flatrock or rockwood. If someone could pm me as to where to go that would be great. I don't expect exact spots just some place we can throw are line in off shore. Any type of info would be greatly appreciated. We never been down there fishing.
Thanks so much
Ron


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Downtown Flat Rock at Huroc Park. Telegraph South on the right hand side or I-75 south to Gibraltar rd west until it ends and then drive across Telegraph and it will put you right at the river. Park and walk across the bridge.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

and wile your there at huroc walk over to little dipper he will set you up corrcetly. just bring your salmon /steel spinning rods if you got some. here is a link to their main page of little dipper. 

http://littledipperbaitandtackle.com/


----------



## jpocock (Jun 7, 2011)

How is the water level at the park? Is it fishable? Has any one been doing well there?


----------



## kope23 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks so much guy's. I will report how we do.


----------

